# help... starting my dream



## mariadonofrio (Jul 1, 2014)

Hi everyone,

me my husband and two little girls are considering a move to Italy, my father is Italian and was moved to the uk when he was 18. we have always visited family since i was newborn, i feel like its my second home. im so unhappy in uk, i am dual nationality so am registered in both Italy and the uk.
Neither my husband or my children speak any Italian at all of course we would learn before coming out, if anyone could help me my questions are...
my husband is a commercial gas engineer/commercial catering (gas for resturants bars etc) what would be the likelihood of him being able to pursue this career over there, do most places use under floor gas or is it lpg?
schools... what hours do children do?
what parts of Italy are nice to live for small children/young families (my family are from a small village in the moutains near Benevento not great opportunities for work etc we have visited much of Italy most places being to expensive to live any ideas where i could research?
what is healthcare etc like, is it free? private? 
any help would be much appreciated!
thanks maria


----------



## mariadonofrio (Jul 1, 2014)

Anyone??


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

mariadonofrio said:


> Anyone??


iam sorry 
i would like to post a positive reply to this post , but even the locals are having problems finding PAYED work its a disaster at the moment 

if you are retired like us its a good place to be but work sorry forget it


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

The best way to find employment in Italy is through family members. If you have family in/near Benevento, that is the best place to begin a job search. Contact family members and let them know what your hopes & dreams are and ask them to let you know about possible job opportunities.

The more networking you do, the more likely something will turn up.


----------

